# خمس عادات يومية لتحسين الذاكرة



## BITAR (2 يوليو 2009)

[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]*كلنا ننسي ولكن بدرجات متفاوتة‏...‏ فكم من مرة سألتك صديقتك ماذا أكلت بالأمس؟*[/FONT]
*[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]ولم تسعفك ذاكرتك علي التذكر‏..‏ وكم من مرة احترق منك الطعام أثناء طهوه لأنك نسيت انك وضعت الإناء علي النار‏..‏[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]والآن اسألي نفسك هل تعيشين حياة سهلة بسيطة أم حياة معقدة ومملة؟‏.‏[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]فالدراسات اكدت ان الملل قد يؤدي الي النسيان وان اسلوب الحياة السهل البسيط البعيد عن الملل بامكانه أن يحسن من قدرتك علي استعادة واستدعاء الأحداث الماضية سريعا من الذاكرة‏.‏[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]وتقول د‏.‏هبة عيسوي استاذ الصحة النفسية والعصبية بطب عين شمس‏,‏ إن الحياة المملة الرتيبة التي تسير علي وتيرة واحدة‏,‏ يفتقد فيها الانسان الرغبة في الابتكار والابداع‏,‏ حيث إن قضاء وقت طويل دون بذل نشاط جسماني‏,‏ يؤدي لتدفق افكار متلاحقة‏,‏ كما لوكانت شريطا من الذكريات يستدعي حوادث مؤلمة‏,‏ ويسترجع ضغوط الحياة اليومية ومشكلاتها التي يصعب حلها‏,‏ والاستغراق في هذه الأفكار يثقل الانسان جسمانيا فلا يتذكر ما مر به في يومه من احداث بسيطة نتيجة لانشغاله بتلك الأفكار غير الإيجابية‏.‏[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]وينصح المتخصصون بخمس عادات يومية فعالة لتحسين الذاكرة وهي‏ :‏[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]‏*‏ دللي نفسك‏..‏ حسني مزاجك‏:‏[/FONT]*
[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]*عن طريق اشباع رغباتك من الشيكولاتة والنسكافيه‏,‏ فخبراء دراسة الذاكرة ينصحون بقليل من الشيكولاتة والنسكافيه يوميا فهما يساعدانك علي تذكر المعلومات بصورة أفضل بشرط اختيار النوع الصحيح منهما‏,‏ فالشاي الأخضر يجعلك أكثر يقظة مما يسهل عليك عملية استيعاب وتخزين معلومات جديدة‏,‏ لكن د‏.‏ جنيف فيكتوروف مؤلف كتاب‏SavingYourBrain(‏ انقاذ ذاكرتك‏)‏ واستاذ طب الأمراض العصبية بجامعة كاليفورنيا الأمريكية‏,‏ ينصح بعدم شرب الشاي مضافا اليه الحليب‏,‏ لأنه يعوق عملية امتصاص المواد المضادة للأكسدة الموجودة في الشاي والتي تعوق عملية تدمير خلايا المخ‏.‏*[/FONT]
[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]*[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]كما ينصح باختيار الأنواع الغامقة من الشيكولاتة والتي تحتوي علي الأقل علي‏60%‏ كاكاو‏,‏ وايضا تحتوي علي مركب بروكياندين الذي يعمل كمضاد للأكسدة والالتهاب‏(‏ وهما سببان لشيخوخة الدماغ‏)‏ ويحسن البروكياندين من الذاكرة عن طريق تحسين الدورة الدموية‏,‏ التي يحصل المخ عن طريقها علي المواد الغذائية والاوكسجين اللازم له‏.‏[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]*‏*‏ احصلي علي قسط كاف من النوم‏ :‏*
*عند حصولك علي قسط جيد من النوم ليلا يعمل مخك بصورة أفضل فتتذكرين أكثر وأسرع‏..‏*
*فخلال النوم يقوم المخ باستعراض التجارب التي مرت عليه خلال النهار‏,‏ فتقوي وصلاته العصبية مما يسهل عليك عملية تذكر هذه التجارب في اليوم التالي‏.‏*
*كما يعتقد العلماء أن المخ يقوم بأضعاف بعض الوصلات العصبية القوية أثناء الليل‏,‏ حتي يفسح مجالا للمعلومات الجديدة للدخول‏,‏ بمعني أن المخ يحرق مالا نحتاج اليه من المعلومات والاحداث‏.‏*
*ويقول د‏.‏ماركو فرانك استاذ علم الأعصاب بجامعة بنسلفانيا أن معظم الناس يحتاجون الي‏8‏ ساعات علي الأقل من النوم ليلا ليحافظوا علي ذاكرة قوية‏.‏*
*فاذا لم تستطيعي الحصول علي هذا العدد من الساعات فيمكنك تعويضه عن طريق التمرينات الرياضية والحمام الساخن‏,‏ فهما يرفعان حرارة الجسم‏,‏ ويساعدان علي اطلاق الهرمونات‏,‏ ولكن عليك التأكد من اتمام ذلك قبل النوم بساعتين حتي لاتصابين بالأرق‏.‏*​ 
*‏*‏ واظبي علي أداء التمرينات الرياضية‏ :‏*
*لايوافق الخبراء علي أن تمرينات الأيروبكس تحس من نوعية نومك فقط‏,‏ لكنها تعمل ايضا علي تحسين ذاكرتك‏.‏*
*ففي أي وقت تمارسين فيه تمرينات رياضية معتدلة مثل المشي السريع يتدفق الدم الي مخك اكثر من المعتاد‏,‏ فيحصل علي مادة غذائية واوكسجين اكثر‏,‏ يساعدان الاعصاب علي العمل بنجاح‏,‏ وتقول د‏.‏هبة العيسوي ان تمرينات الايروبكس تحسن الذاكرة عن طريق تخفيف الضغط العصبي والاجهاد والملل‏.‏*
*لأنه عندما تنتابك هذه المشاعر يطلق الجسم هورمونات مثل الكورتيزول الذي يزيد طاقتك ونشاطك لمساعدتك علي مواجهة ظروفك بتحد‏,‏ وهذه الهورمونات تنتقل إلي مخك لتضعف مركز الذاكرة‏.‏ وهذا الهورمون اذا تعرض الجسم لمستويات عالية منه لعدة أيام‏,‏ يدمر خلايا المخ في مركز الذاكرة‏,‏ لكن التمرينات الرياضية تساعد الجسم علي التخلص من الضغط العصبي والاجهاد والملل‏,‏ وبذلك يقل مستوي الكورتيزول‏.‏*
*معظم الخبراء ينصحون بـ‏30‏ دقيقة من التمرينات الرياضية المعتدلة مثل المشي أو ركوب الدراجة يوميا‏.‏*​ 
*‏*‏ اختاري دهونا مفيدة لصحتك‏ :‏*
*نحتاج جميعا لتناول الدهون بصفة دورية لنصون طاقة وقوة مخنا‏,‏ وأفضلها لذاكرتك أوميجا‏3‏ وهو حمض دهني ومضاد للاكتئاب موجود في السمك وزيت السمك وبذور الكتان وفول الصويا وزيت الجوز‏.‏*
*والسمك أفيدها جميعا لوظائف الدماغ‏,‏ خصوصا الأسماك الدهنية مثل السلامون والسردين‏,‏ وينصح بها‏4‏ مرات اسبوعيا‏.‏*
*وعلي الجانب الآخر يقول الخبراء ان أسوأ شيء للذاكرة هو الدهون الناتجة عن الزيوت المهدرجة والموجودة بكثرة في رقائق وشرائح البطاطس المقلية والمخبوزات والعجائن التي تحتوي علي السمن الصناعي والزبد‏,‏ فهي تسبب ضيق الأوعية الدموية الذي ينتج عنه قلة في تدفق الدماء للمخ‏,‏ كما تقلل مستوي كوليسترول‏HDL‏ وهو الكوليسترول الجيد الذي يمنع انسداد الأوعية الدموية‏.‏*​ 
*‏*‏ ضعي مخك في حالة تحد دائم ‏:‏*
*كلما كانت وظيفتك عقلانية وفكرية ومثيرة ومنبهة‏,‏ عمل مخك بصورة أفضل خلال حياتك‏,‏ ومع ذلك لا تيأسي اذا كانت وظيفتك مملة مضجرة وباهتة‏.‏فهناك دراسات تقترح تعزيز قوي مخك عن طريق تبني هوايات تعتمد علي الفكر والتحدي‏,‏ مثل الكلمات المتقاطعة والقراءة‏..‏ وتحدي مخك يحول دون تلفه وتدهوره‏,‏و ذلك عن طريق تقوية الوصلات العصبية التي تستعملينها باستمرار‏,‏فبقدر تعريض مخك لحالات من الإثارة والتحدي بقدر ما تنمو وصلاتك العصبية‏,‏ ولكن هناك نظرية اخري تقول‏:‏ أن هذه الوصلات العصبية تموت بغض النظر عن أن مهنتك مملة أو مثيرة ولكن اثارة المخ فكريا تنشط وصلات اخري لتعوض هذا التلف‏.‏ لهذا عليك اختيار هوايات تحفز اجزاء من مخك لا تستعملينها في عملك لأنك بذلك تبنين وصلات بين هذه الأعصاب التي قلما تستخدمينها‏.‏ ويقول دكالسا رئيس مؤسسة الزهايمر‏:‏ إن أفضل شيء لمخ من لديه وظيفة فكرية‏,‏ أن يذهب الي البيت بعد أن ينتهي من عمله ليعزف الموسيقي‏,‏ أو ليتمشي بين الطبيعة‏*.‏
*الرابط حسب طلب مشرف القسم لخطورة الموضوع نظرا للمادة العلميه وطريقة استعمال الادوية الموجودة بالمشاركة*
http://hebaessawy.com/main2.php?id=11[/FONT]​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وطني (4 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لمعلوماتك القيمه وربنا يكون معاك دوما في كل مكان وزمان  
يروا اعمالكم الحسنه فيمجدو اباكم الذي في السموات 
وياريت معلومات كتيره ونحفظ ونطبق كمان علشان نصلح اي شي مت اللي انكسر بالنسبه لأجسامنا وشكرا *


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى على المعلومات الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2009)




----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2009)

*ايون الايروبكس شغال وتحدى المخ ده هوايتى يا مستر بس هو النوووووووووووم الاجازة حاليا تلت اربع ساعات يوميا الى بنامهم بس بلعب رياضة والشاور سائع مش سخن ههههههههههههههههه
طيب قولى حالتى بقى هموت ولا ايه ؟ هههههههه

بجد بجد موضوع فوق الروعة يا مستر
ارشحه للمسابقة بقوة*


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*يسلموا ايديك بيتر


نصائح حلوين كتير​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2009)

BITAR قال:


> [FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]*كلنا ننسي ولكن بدرجات متفاوتة‏...‏ فكم من مرة سألتك صديقتك ماذا أكلت بالأمس؟*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]ولم تسعفك ذاكرتك علي التذكر‏..‏ وكم من مرة احترق منك الطعام أثناء طهوه لأنك نسيت انك وضعت الإناء علي النار‏..‏[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]والآن اسألي نفسك هل تعيشين حياة سهلة بسيطة أم حياة معقدة ومملة؟‏.‏[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=ARIAL (ARABIC)]فالدراسات اكدت ان الملل قد يؤدي الي النسيان وان اسلوب الحياة السهل البسيط البعيد عن الملل بامكانه أن يحسن من قدرتك علي استعادة واستدعاء الأحداث الماضية سريعا من الذاكرة‏.‏[/FONT]*
> ...





اخي بيتر
المطلوب رابط مصدر الموضع وشكرا 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=59


----------



## Tota Christ (6 يوليو 2009)

مرسى جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع المفيد ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## sara A (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


* شكرا red rose88*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> *شكرا لمعلوماتك القيمه وربنا يكون معاك دوما في كل مكان وزمان *
> *يروا اعمالكم الحسنه فيمجدو اباكم الذي في السموات *
> *وياريت معلومات كتيره ونحفظ ونطبق كمان علشان نصلح اي شي مت اللي انكسر بالنسبه لأجسامنا وشكرا *


* شكرا ايهاب روماني*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى على المعلومات الجميلة*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*شكرا  mana_mana*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


* شكرا happy angel*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون الايروبكس شغال وتحدى المخ ده هوايتى يا مستر بس هو النوووووووووووم الاجازة حاليا تلت اربع ساعات يوميا الى بنامهم بس بلعب رياضة والشاور سائع مش سخن ههههههههههههههههه*
> *طيب قولى حالتى بقى هموت ولا ايه ؟ هههههههه*
> 
> *بجد بجد موضوع فوق الروعة يا مستر*
> *ارشحه للمسابقة بقوة*


* بعد الشر*
* يا جيلان*
*وشكرا للمجاملة*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *يسلموا ايديك بيتر​*
> 
> 
> 
> *نصائح حلوين كتير*​


* شكرا white rose*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2009)

Tota Christ قال:


> مرسى جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع المفيد ربنا يعوض تعبك​


* شكرا Tota Christ*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>


* شكرا  just member*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2009)

sara A قال:


>


*شكرا   sara A*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اخي بيتر
> المطلوب رابط مصدر الموضع وشكرا
> 
> 
> ...



*لا تعليق*
http://hebaessawy.com/main2.php?id=11​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 يوليو 2009)

مرسي على الموضوع الجميل جدا و المعلومات الحلوة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوضك
اذكرني في صلاتك
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع جداا
ميرسى قوى يا بيتر*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

